# The Hangover....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Great film on at the cinema (or pictures/flea-pit as we used to say), watch out for Mike Tyson singing Phil Collin's "In the air tonight". 

Priceless and well worth a visit!

(Not too obviously cut either!)

The Hangover Review - FilmoFilia


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Great film on at the cinema (or pictures/flea-pit as we used to say), watch out for Mike Tyson singing Phil Collin's "In the air tonight".
> 
> Priceless and well worth a visit!
> 
> ...



Excellent film!! I agree, definitely worth a visit.

I particularly liked the part with the little sing-song around the piano "Doug... doooougg, doug".


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Amnesia180 said:


> Excellent film!! I agree, definitely worth a visit.
> 
> I particularly liked the part with the little sing-song around the piano "Doug... doooougg, doug".


Forgotton that one, wonder whether it's on you tube?

It is....

Stu's song!






To give you an idea....



> What do tigers dream of, when they take a little tiger snooze.
> 
> Do they dream of mauling zebras, or Halle Berry in her catwoman suit.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Downloaded a screener copy of it off the internet a couple of weeks ago. It has its funny moments, but by no means is it as funny as folks are saying it is!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bdb said:


> Downloaded a screener copy of it off the internet a couple of weeks ago. It has its funny moments, but by no means is it as funny as folks are saying it is!


Whatever mate, maybe the transition from the large screen to the small (piratated - aka illegal copy) loses things in translation so to speak.

Anyway, i thought it was funny.

You're in a minority buddy!


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

You know you are right. I am sure all those "special effects" looked amazing on the big screen, which is why I thought the movie was only mediocre after watching it on a small one


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*The Hangover*

totally agree this is a seriously good and funny flick.....the bit where one of the guy is taking a leak and then sees a tiger in the bathroom is classic!!!


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

JamesE said:


> totally agree this is a seriously good and funny flick.....the bit where one of the guy is taking a leak and then sees a tiger in the bathroom is classic!!!


"I was a loner, a one man wolfpack" - I thought that speech was funny!


----------



## Sel3 (Jul 24, 2009)

I liked the movie a lot, the wolfpack speech was hilarious.

the soundtrack is available on amazon (mp3 download) and itunes but they don't work in UAE, is there a way to get the soundtrack, I only want the song by Danzig "Thirteen"


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

ok guys thanks for spoiling it for some of us that where planning to watch it this weekend. I now know the whole movie...your fault Andy!!!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

such a great movie, was amazing


----------

